# Projector and Screen for under 2k?



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm looking for a projector and screen for under 2k. The image size will be 80"
Anything decent at that price point?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

greglett said:


> I'm looking for a projector and screen for under 2k. The image size will be 80"
> Anything decent at that price point?


you can get that pretty easily.

the epson 3020, or 8345 will be within those price ranges along with the Mits 4000

and that leaves PLENTY of budget for a good screen. 

the elite's would fit in that range... are you looking for a fixed frame screen or pull down or motorized?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I will do a fixed screen. 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you use the wall as a screen? Is so you could paint your screen.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

The wall has an access door in it to read the gas meter so I have to put something in front of it.
I guess I can make up a 80" panel and paint that.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If your room is setup properly, I'd just go with one of the cheap screens -VApex, Elite or a Jamestown - rather than building a screen from scratch.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

mechman said:


> If your room is setup properly, I'd just go with one of the cheap screens -VApex, Elite or a Jamestown - rather than building a screen from scratch.


Something like this?
Elite Screens 84" Manual Projector Screen
Model: M84NWV | Catalog #: 55009102

What do you mean by "setup properly"



Thanks


----------

